# Vaginal probiotics and Progesterone (pessaries)



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Can you take vaginal probiotics and progesterone at the same time? I have been taking vaginal probiotics during my iui cycle. The insemination was Saturday and I am to start progesterone (ugesteran/emisty) pessaries Monday night for the rest of the cycle. Thank you.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I would not have any information as to the safety or efficacy of this regimen in assisted reproduction.
I suggest you ask your consultant whether it is ok.


----------

